# Can't reboot into recovery, part II



## Jimerton (May 12, 2012)

Hey All, hope this is the right area. I got my Prime and love it, but being an old
computer geek I wanted a better ROM. I let it update to .21 and regreted it of coarse.
So I used the stock Asus unlocking tool, then Wolf's ultimate flash and downgrade
(worked, took it back to .15) ViperBoy's newly updated PrimeTool 4.6 to root and

installed TWRP 2.1. Everything seemed to be fine and I was ready for Android Open Kang
Project - Build 35. Yes it was awhile ago, AOKP looks great and I was drooling to get
it in, but recovery didn't work. I have tried to flash different CWM's in, nothing
seems to change my problem, I go into recovery and my Android guy is working for just
few seconds, then keels over with the dreaded red exclaimation mark sign, Dead. Yes my
Asus still works with all it's bloatware and plods along but I really want to fix this
and am just about desparate to try anything.
My computer has ADB acess, and I have a novice's novice level of skills, can anyone,
anywhere help?

06-25-12 Just went through the rooting thing again. My device IS rooted, but NOTHING will get me in the recovery, >sigh< help?


----------



## Striatum_bdr (Apr 25, 2012)

How do you flash recovery? The best way is fastboot. Your symptoms mean that your recovery is not there.

And I still don't understand why people unlock + downgrade. It's non sense. If you are unlocked you just flash a recovery via fastboot and you're free.


----------



## Jimerton (May 12, 2012)

OK fastboot it is, have looked hard @ it, but kinda scared. LOL, I will try anything to run a ROM w/o bloatware. thx 
* Striatum_bdr I hope youre a lifesaver! Will report back soon after I read, and re-read everything I can find.*


----------

